# Puppy Updates



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'll let the breeders chime in but I think its most common for the breeder to pick the theme, and for the owner to pick the AKC and CALL NAMES.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh okay great thanks! So does the call name have to relate to the AKC name?

Also, why does the puppy need an AKC name if it's not being shown and is just going to be a pet?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

My breeder required that Molly's AKC name had the word "potion" in it. Her call name is vaguely related to her AKC name but it doesn't have to be. 

I think it's nice to register them and put them on k9data to add to the family tree. And plus, you never know if you'll end up wanting to do something like obedience, agility, etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> My breeder required that Molly's AKC name had the word "potion" in it. Her call name is vaguely related to her AKC name but it doesn't have to be.
> 
> I think it's nice to register them and put them on k9data to add to the family tree. And plus, you never know if you'll end up wanting to do something like obedience, agility, etc.
> 
> ...


Oh okay, thanks for your response! I don't want to sound stupid but where do you register them, and why? Sorry...new to this

What is Molly's AKC name? Geez it was hard enough to come up with a call name, now I am going to be wracking by brain trying to think of an AKC name too!!

Has anyone ever heard of breeders requiring the puppy owners to use a call name that relates to the AKC name and theme? Just curious...


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

If I remember right, someone also said that Themes help them know what litter they came from too...

We don't have a theme but do have to use the kennel name in part of our AKC name.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Congrats on your puppy! The wait is going to be interminable. I know it is for me, as I'm waiting for a puppy right now, too.  Mine is 4 weeks and 1 day old today, and I can't wait to get him! 

The call name does not have to relate to the AKC name. But some people -- I am one of them -- like to have some connection. I've had them all different ways. One dog was named Seabreeze's Chelsea Morning and called Chelsea. One was named Bonacres Mystic Fourrest and called Charlie, which was no relation at all to the AKC name. And the new puppy will be Ridgeview's In Hot Pursuit and will be called Gibbs, which is a distant relation to the AKC name (Gibbs is a character in the TV show NCIS, and they are always "in hot pursuit" of the bad guy). So, it can be any way you want. Totally up to you. The only requirement is whatever the theme is. Sometimes themes require a particular word to be used. Gibbs comes in the "hot" litter theme, so his AKC name has to have the word "hot" in it. Other themes are more general, like a movie theme, where you don't need a particular word, but you have to have the name of a movie (like an AKC name "Kennelname's Gone With The Wind" and call name "Scarlett").

You don't have to register your dog with the AKC, but it's kind of a cool thing to do, and it's also fun to put him/her on K9Data.com, where you can then see his/her whole family tree and it's helpful for the breeder and others who might buy puppies from that breeder in the future. Also, if you ever want to compete in obedience or agility or something, they have to be AKC registered. You don't want to wait two or three years, only to discover that you want to participate in those things but never registered your dog. That said, I have a rescue Golden that I got as a puppy, and I never registered her. So, totally up to what you feel like.

I haven't seen pics of your puppy, if you've posted any. Do you have some? Can you post them?


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Don't forget that the money you pay goes to support the AKC. The AKC is a non-profit organization. They do so much for dogs with their work for dog health, to protect the rights of dog owners and promoting responsible ownership. So registering your dog not only gives you a registration document that you can take pride in and compete with, it supports the continuation of AKC programs. That is a win win to me


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Mayve said:


> If I remember right, someone also said that Themes help them know what litter they came from too...
> 
> We don't have a theme but do have to use the kennel name in part of our AKC name.


Oh okay ya that makes sense then! I think in ours too we have to have the breeder name and then the theme name (AKC) name.



DanaRuns said:


> Congrats on your puppy! The wait is going to be interminable. I know it is for me, as I'm waiting for a puppy right now, too.  Mine is 4 weeks and 1 day old today, and I can't wait to get him!
> 
> The call name does not have to relate to the AKC name. But some people -- I am one of them -- like to have some connection. I've had them all different ways. One dog was named Seabreeze's Chelsea Morning and called Chelsea. One was named Bonacres Mystic Fourrest and called Charlie, which was no relation at all to the AKC name. And the new puppy will be Ridgeview's In Hot Pursuit and will be called Gibbs, which is a distant relation to the AKC name (Gibbs is a character in the TV show NCIS, and they are always "in hot pursuit" of the bad guy). So, it can be any way you want. Totally up to you. The only requirement is whatever the theme is. Sometimes themes require a particular word to be used. Gibbs comes in the "hot" litter theme, so his AKC name has to have the word "hot" in it. Other themes are more general, like a movie theme, where you don't need a particular word, but you have to have the name of a movie (like an AKC name "Kennelname's Gone With The Wind" and call name "Scarlett").
> 
> ...


Ugh this wait is horrible...as I am sure you know! I just want to visit them already! Do you get to go visit the puppies prior to pick up day? Do you already know which one is yours?

Thanks for the information on the AKC names. Gibbs is a really cute name, and I like how creative it is! Our breeder isn't sure yet what the theme will be, she was possibly thinking of including the word "left." We want to name our dog Champ as a call name, so now I've been thinking about "left" AKC names. So far (in the 3 hours I've been thinking about it since I talked to the breeder), I came up with "Left my heart in San Francisco"; "Out of Left Field"; "Leaning Left" and hubby suggested, "Leftovers" I thought the "Leftovers" was really funny actually, since it is followed by the breeders name, and they get to pick the show puppies first, then we get the "leftovers" But if the name is Champ, I also like "Out of Left Field." We are trying to think of sports related names with Left in it, as well as political left names. 

And thanks for the info about registering through the AKC. I didn't know any of that, so I will make sure to register him (I presume that happens once we get him). 

I haven't posted any personal photos of him. I do get some from the breeder often, but I feel a little weird posting the pics she sends me. However, she did post some pics on her website, and I did post that since it is public information. Here are the photos=). If I take photos when I go visit, I will post those too!

Did you post pics of your puppy? I'd love to see some as well if you have them! 

Thanks again for the information!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

LJack said:


> Don't forget that the money you pay goes to support the AKC. The AKC is a non-profit organization. They do so much for dogs with their work for dog health, to protect the rights of dog owners and promoting responsible ownership. So registering your dog not only gives you a registration document that you can take pride in and compete with, it supports the continuation of AKC programs. That is a win win to me


Oh nice! Thank you, I didn't know that! I'm glad you told me! I will make sure to register him...if I can ever come up with the name


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

SMBC said:


> Ugh this wait is horrible...as I am sure you know! I just want to visit them already! Do you get to go visit the puppies prior to pick up day? Do you already know which one is yours?


Yes, we've visited them three times already, in three weeks.  We are very lucky the breeder lets us do that. We are getting the one show pick puppy from this litter, so she is letting us visit when she's not letting any of the other buyers visit yet. We feel very fortunate.



> Thanks for the information on the AKC names. Gibbs is a really cute name, and I like how creative it is! Our breeder isn't sure yet what the theme will be, she was possibly thinking of including the word "left." We want to name our dog Champ as a call name, so now I've been thinking about "left" AKC names. So far (in the 3 hours I've been thinking about it since I talked to the breeder), I came up with "Left my heart in San Francisco"; "Out of Left Field"; "Leaning Left" and hubby suggested, "Leftovers" I thought the "Leftovers" was really funny actually, since it is followed by the breeders name, and they get to pick the show puppies first, then we get the "leftovers" But if the name is Champ, I also like "Out of Left Field." We are trying to think of sports related names with Left in it, as well as political left names.


I like Leftovers! That's funny!  But I think "Out of Left Field" is a great name. You're already good at this!



> Did you post pics of your puppy? I'd love to see some as well if you have them!


Oh yes. I have pictures.... 


Just born:










Two weeks old:










Three weeks old:

















And 3 weeks, 4 days.

















Some of these are pictures sent by the breeder. I don't share your shyness about posting them.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> Yes, we've visited them three times already, in three weeks.  We are very lucky the breeder lets us do that. We are getting the one show pick puppy from this litter, so she is letting us visit when she's not letting any of the other buyers visit yet. We feel very fortunate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow you're really lucky you've been able to visit that many times already! So aren't show puppies usually determined around the 8th week? If so, is that when you get to pick? I'm really curious to know what qualities they look for in show dogs vs not show quality. My biggest fear is that I will fall in love with one that is going to be the show pick. I wish I knew what these show qualities were so I could steer clear of those ones But, there are 6 males, and we are first pick behind show dogs, so hopefully the odds are in our favor that we will fall in love with one that doesn't get picked

And I'm glad you like the names. I thought leftovers was funny but also don't want people getting offended. If we did that, it would read "Osprey's Leftovers." HA! And then out of left field makes it sounds like the dog was odd...maybe I should think of more positive names

Those pictures are soooo cute! I love the second week one...looks like he/she is screaming!! They really do change a lot from the second to the third week!

I am really overly cautious. I am so afraid I'm annoying our breeder, or will do something and then she wont want to give us a dog! My husband works at night (he's a police officer) and the day we will go to visit he will be up for more than 24 hours and counting, and I warned the breeder that he may appear tired and groggy...I didn't want her to judge us and think he's unfriendly or weird haha!! I know I know...stupid irrational fears!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Yes, the show picks are selected between 7 to 8 weeks of age because that is when they are supposed to show the structure that they will end up having as adults. They look for type, structure, movement and temperament, and compare them to the breed standard (and to one another, of course). Often the difference between a show pick and the first pet pick is kind of arbitrary. No puppy is perfect, so it's about selecting between two imperfect dogs. And every breeder has stories about pet picks that turned out nicer than the show picks. Selecting show puppies is an art, not a science, and sometimes the difference between a show quality pup and a pet pup is so small that you would never notice it unless someone very knowledgeable pointed it out to you (and maybe not even then!). You have a great breeder and a big litter, so you will probably end up with a lovely puppy. 

Try not to fall in love with one in particular. Wait until it's your day to take one home, and ask the breeder which one she thinks would be best for your home. Tell her about your lifestyle and seek her advice about which puppy would best fit you. She will have lived with them sice they were born, so she will know better than you will. And trust me, you will fall head over heels in love with whichever one you take home by the end of the first day.   

I can't wait to see your puppy! Make sure to post lots and lots of pictures!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> Yes, the show picks are selected between 7 to 8 weeks of age because that is when they are supposed to show the structure that they will end up having as adults. They look for type, structure, movement and temperament, and compare them to the breed standard (and to one another, of course). Often the difference between a show pick and the first pet pick is kind of arbitrary. No puppy is perfect, so it's about selecting between two imperfect dogs. And every breeder has stories about pet picks that turned out nicer than the show picks. Selecting show puppies is an art, not a science, and sometimes the difference between a show quality pup and a pet pup is so small that you would never notice it unless someone very knowledgeable pointed it out to you (and maybe not even then!). You have a great breeder and a big litter, so you will probably end up with a lovely puppy.
> 
> Try not to fall in love with one in particular. Wait until it's your day to take one home, and ask the breeder which one she thinks would be best for your home. Tell her about your lifestyle and seek her advice about which puppy would best fit you. She will have lived with them sice they were born, so she will know better than you will. And trust me, you will fall head over heels in love with whichever one you take home by the end of the first day.
> 
> I can't wait to see your puppy! Make sure to post lots and lots of pictures!


Thanks for your advice and your knowledge! I am really going to try not to fall in love with one...or maybe I'll fall in love with a different one every week. I will definitely talk to the breeder to see if she has any input, but I'm pretty sure she wants us to make the decision, but that doesn't mean she wont have some insight. I think what we do is rank order them...at least that's what I thought she told me. I'm so jealous...I just want to go see them already! I am not sure how I am going to get through this waiting period!

I wil most definitely post probably too many pictures once we have our leftovers HAHA!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

So I have a not so great update...

The mom developed mastitis on Thursday, although it was only affecting one nipple. The breeder put her on antibiotics but then things continued to get worse. They had to take her to a specialist, who put her on IV fluids and antibiotics, but then things still weren't improving. They ended up having to do surgery to take out the effected tissue, and now the mom is back home with drains in her belly 

The breeder said the pups can still feed from her, but under supervision so they don't harm her drains or the impacted nipple. When she had surgery, the pups had to be fed via tube. 

I feel so bad for the mom, she's been through so much! I am just really hoping she gets better! I am also worried for the pups as I'm not sure how all this impacts them...I just really hope everyone is okay

Anyone have experience with this???


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

SMBC said:


> So I have a not so great update...
> 
> The mom developed mastitis on Thursday, although it was only affecting one nipple. The breeder put her on antibiotics but then things continued to get worse. They had to take her to a specialist, who put her on IV fluids and antibiotics, but then things still weren't improving. They ended up having to do surgery to take out the effected tissue, and now the mom is back home with drains in her belly
> 
> ...


One of the bitches that we bred, Leslie, my breeder and I, developed Mastitis and had to be treated. We ended up feeding the whole litter by hand for a few days. Mom and pups were alright in the end...but this does sound more serious than what we went through.

I'm sure she's in good hands and everything will come out fine in the end...I say a prayer for them all. Please keep us updated, and maybe someone who is in the know will come along and explain it all for you....

It's these kinds of situations that truly make me step back and say...I do not want to breed, even though I loved working with Leslie...I just couldn't see putting Sage in that position....I give credit to those who take risk and do it well and ethically....


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Mayve said:


> One of the bitches that we bred, Leslie, my breeder and I, developed Mastitis and had to be treated. We ended up feeding the whole litter by hand for a few days. Mom and pups were alright in the end...but this does sound more serious than what we went through.
> 
> I'm sure she's in good hands and everything will come out fine in the end...I say a prayer for them all. Please keep us updated, and maybe someone who is in the know will come along and explain it all for you....
> 
> It's these kinds of situations that truly make me step back and say...I do not want to breed, even though I loved working with Leslie...I just couldn't see putting Sage in that position....I give credit to those who take risk and do it well and ethically....


Thanks so much for your thoughtful reply! I'm glad to know that everything turned out fine in the end for you! I know the breeder told me that this particular mom's great grandmother also had mastitis, and they had to hand and tube feed babies for several days as she was more heavily impacted, but this current situation sounds more dire since surgery was required. 

I know they are in great hands and the breeders are doing such a fantastic job, and I cannot thank them enough. I just feel so bad for the mom, she has been through so much with the c-section and now this. She needs a doggy vacation when all is said and done

I posted a whole new threat with my questions, hoping I'd get more replies. Hopefully someone will ease my worry...because I do have a lot of it! 

Thank you so much for your reply and your thoughts! I'll keep you updated! Hopefully things improve from here on out!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much about the mastitis. Maybe breeders can chime in but it sounds like they caught it and are treating it. It's much more time consuming for the breeder but the pups and mom will be fine. 

That being said, I can't wait to see more pictures when you go and visit!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about the mastitis. Maybe breeders can chime in but it sounds like they caught it and are treating it. It's much more time consuming for the breeder but the pups and mom will be fine.
> 
> That being said, I can't wait to see more pictures when you go and visit!


Thanks Michelle! The breeders caught it really early, they are so on top of it. Unfortunately though it sounds like it was out of their control how bad it became quickly. But, they are handing the obstacles as they come along, and we couldn't be more grateful! It must be so time consuming for them and I feel so indebted to them for all their hard work! We are so excited about the puppies, but just hope mom gets better quickly and that the pups are okay too. 

I will definitely take pictures when we start visiting! The puppies are two weeks today, and along with a gruesome pic of moms drainage site, we also got pics of the little ones. They are now marked, although a couple have the same color ribbon. Hubby guessed one was male and the other female...he's probably right (although I don't often say that

Thanks for all your help Michelle! You've been a great help and valuable resource. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PeggyDL (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey SMBC,
Sorry to hear your news. I am sure all will be okay. I know you are so excited for your new puppy! Keep up the good spirits!
Thinking of you guys!
PDL


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

PeggyDL said:


> Hey SMBC,
> Sorry to hear your news. I am sure all will be okay. I know you are so excited for your new puppy! Keep up the good spirits!
> Thinking of you guys!
> PDL


Hi PeggyDL!

Thanks so much for your message! We are so excited for the puppy and just hoping everything will be fine (which I am sure it will be). We've already started to buy a lot of things and will be seeing them for the first time in 2 1/2 weeks!

How's everything with you and you your puppy? Have you heard anymore news or seen any new pictures? Looking forward to hearing your updates!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I actually saw PeggyDL's puppy last saturday  I went to visit the litter (and Linda and Mike  ) and they are gorgeous!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I actually saw PeggyDL's puppy last saturday  I went to visit the litter (and Linda and Mike  ) and they are gorgeous!


Awwww I'm so glad! Cannot wait to hear more updates and see pictures!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Just got another update from our breeder...

The mom had a second surgery to remove some more infected tissue from her mastitis and then developed mastitis in other areas as all. At the recommendation of the reproductive specialist, the breeders weaned the puppies from the mother and the mother is now back with their co-owner, resting and recovering from the surgery.

The breeder said she and her partner are feeding the babies every 4 hours via bottle and tube feeding, and in a week they will begin feeding kibble. She said it'll be a lot of work until they are able to feed kibble.

But I got some more pictures, and all the puppies are happy, healthy and their eyes have opened and they are starting to move around the whelping box. 

Anyways, just thought I'd give another update!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear the mom is having so many difficulties, but the breeder seems to have a handle on it...How old are the pups now????


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Mayve said:


> I'm sorry to hear the mom is having so many difficulties, but the breeder seems to have a handle on it...How old are the pups now????


Thanks! Ya I feel so bad for the mom. I'm wondering if they will ever be able to breed her again. The puppies are two and a half weeks old. 

I was wondering how this will effect the pups to be weaned this early and put on formula...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

SMBC said:


> Thanks! Ya I feel so bad for the mom. I'm wondering if they will ever be able to breed her again. The puppies are two and a half weeks old.
> 
> I was wondering how this will effect the pups to be weaned this early and put on formula...
> 
> ...



I think there will be pro's and some con's! Yet, it sounds like you have a good breeder and she will hopefully be on top of it all. I would ask her about the possible challenges you might face missing those few weeks with mom, maybe even ask here and see what peoples experiences have been!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Mayve said:


> I think there will be pro's and some con's! Yet, it sounds like you have a good breeder and she will hopefully be on top of it all. I would ask her about the possible challenges you might face missing those few weeks with mom, maybe even ask here and see what peoples experiences have been!


What kind of pros & cons? Are there challenges you can think of that may arise from being separated from mom so early?

I really appreciate your input! I will also start a thread asking...


----------



## PeggyDL (Dec 9, 2012)

SMBC said:


> Hi PeggyDL!
> 
> Thanks so much for your message! We are so excited for the puppy and just hoping everything will be fine (which I am sure it will be). We've already started to buy a lot of things and will be seeing them for the first time in 2 1/2 weeks!
> 
> How's everything with you and you your puppy? Have you heard anymore news or seen any new pictures? Looking forward to hearing your updates!


Hey There, 
I have been offline up visiting my Mom before our pup comes and I am in infant heaven! I am so sorry to hear about your "mama" not doing so well. I know you have been through a long wait for Your Champ. It does sound like your breeder is doing everything possible for the health of all. I look forward to your pictures when you finally get to visit! I have done my fair share of supporting all the local pet stores in my area, too. Got my Vet lines up and narrowing down our puppy training options. This really has been a long wait or it feels that way. I haven't gotten any new pictures or news. I will touch base with our breeder this week once all the kids are back in school, routines are going again, etc. 
Keep your chin up. You'll get to see Champ soon!


----------



## PeggyDL (Dec 9, 2012)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I actually saw PeggyDL's puppy last saturday  I went to visit the litter (and Linda and Mike  ) and they are gorgeous!


Hey Michelle,
How cool is it that you are connected to the litter we are going with? If I recall some other threads your Jack is connected some way. I would love to hear any details on that and how your visit went. We are up in NorCal so my first time seeing the litter will be our Gotcha Day. I found Linda through a google search and absolutely fell in love Sparkle. Yes it was a picture love at first sight! Crazy but I just had a good gut feeling. I had to go with my gut because this will be our first family dog in about 20 years. So I am basically a newbie. You look to have loads of experience and insight! 
Take good care,
PeggyDL


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes, Jack and Sparkle have the same sire, so your pup will be Jack's niece or nephew  Linda and Mike and wonderful, you made a great choice. And like I said, the pups are gorgeous!!!  I think they were trying to get some new photos to you guys soon


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

SMBC said:


> What kind of pros & cons? Are there challenges you can think of that may arise from being separated from mom so early?
> 
> I really appreciate your input! I will also start a thread asking...


I've never bred dogs, but I'm surprised they took her completely away from the pups. I've heard of mamas being wrapped with cloth so they can't nurse, but staying with their babies. There is so much that mama dogs teach their puppies during the first 8-10 weeks of life. I'm sure they are working very hard to keep them well fed and happy, but it would be worth asking what the puppies are missing out on developmentally and how you can help your pup when it comes home.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

If she is recovering from a significant surgery then there is no other choice. IMO the dam's life is exponentially more important right now since she is the one at risk following surgery.


----------



## PeggyDL (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi Michelle, 
Thank you for your encouraging words about our choice. It is comforting. We did actually get some pictures this morning so that was awesome. So Jack is from Summit, is that right? And if i am correct there is a litter from Summit out of Ridgeview that was born a day before our litter. Is that the same Sire as Jack? This is all pretty interesting to me. A whole new world for us but one I am really enjoying learning about!
--PeggyDL


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

PeggyDL said:


> Hi Michelle,
> Thank you for your encouraging words about our choice. It is comforting. We did actually get some pictures this morning so that was awesome. So Jack is from Summit, is that right? And if i am correct there is a litter from Summit out of Ridgeview that was born a day before our litter. Is that the same Sire as Jack? This is all pretty interesting to me. A whole new world for us but one I am really enjoying learning about!
> --PeggyDL


Jack is sired by Summit (GCH Quailwood Mountain Odessey) and he is Sparkle's sire as well. I had the pleasure of spending the weekend with Summit at the Palm Springs show this weekend. Smoochie and I stayed with his owner, Jody, in her motorhome for the weekend. The Ridgeview litter is sired by Sonny (GCH Summits Sonny Side Up) who is unrelated - except distantly - to Summit. The kennel name for Sonny is Summit....which is probably where the confusion lies


----------



## PeggyDL (Dec 9, 2012)

Just when I thought this was making sense! hahahahaha
It sounds like you have wonderful dogs and a fun life with them.
Thanks for the 411!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

PeggyDL- Yay!! You are getting so close! This is so exciting! And it's great that you and Michelle have this in common, I know Michelle had been a great help to me, so thanks Michelle for all your help and I'm glad that Peggy is getting valuable info from you as well! I forgot, when's your gotcha day? The end of this month right?? I cannot wait to see pictures!! And thanks for your words of encouragement. I think the initial concern wore off and I realized that everything will be just fine. I'm so excited to see the pups soon...less than 2 weeks! They are getting so big and I love watching them grow through the pics I get from the breeder. Did you pick out a name yet for your dog?

Outwest, I think I'd have to agree with Michelle. The mom had two surgeries and although the breeder didn't explicitly state it, I think the mom was having a hard time recovering while she was with the puppies, she was just getting worse. And she had drainage tubes coming out of her abdomen so she wasn't able to do much. I think in this case, the life of the mother and her well being were taken into consideration first knowing that the puppies will be just fine as they are being well socialized to all people and I'm sure to the breeders other dogs, once they are old enough. I initially shared your same concerns but then I knew I needed to let those concerns go as I have a wonderfully knowledgeable breeder and I'm sure she's doing anything she can to make sure they will be well adjusted. I do appreciate your concern and opinion though as I shared it at first as well, and it's important questions to research. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I also think it makes sense to point out that this isn't a newbie breeder SMBC is dealing with. They have a lot of experience and are well respected. I would trust their judgment on this.


----------



## PeggyDL (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey SMBC,
I am glad you are feeling better about your whole situation. I know it must be hard on you. You are so lucky to be able to see the litter so soon! We got some pics from the breeder yesterday. I need to post some later on. We will pick her up the weekend of 1/25/13. Not sure if we are going all the way to the breeder or there might be a slight chance that we meet half way. We are pretty flexible so whatever works out for everyone. Still no name! With 5 of us it is practically impossible to get us all to agree on one. Some ideas are Lacie, Laney, Kaya, and my personal favorite (which I am alone on) is Holly. I'd like a cute sweet girl name. Many of our favorites are name of dogs of close friends or neighborhood dogs already, Roxy, Bailey, Lucy, Zoe. So we will see....
Looking forward to your updates!
Take Good Care,
PeggyDL










SMBC said:


> PeggyDL- Yay!! You are getting so close! This is so exciting! And it's great that you and Michelle have this in common, I know Michelle had been a great help to me, so thanks Michelle for all your help and I'm glad that Peggy is getting valuable info from you as well! I forgot, when's your gotcha day? The end of this month right?? I cannot wait to see pictures!! And thanks for your words of encouragement. I think the initial concern wore off and I realized that everything will be just fine. I'm so excited to see the pups soon...less than 2 weeks! They are getting so big and I love watching them grow through the pics I get from the breeder. Did you pick out a name yet for your dog?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Yay! I cannot wait to see pictures!! Hopefully I don't miss the post...I haven't been checking the forum as much since I'm on vacation. January 25th is so soon! I'm extremely jealous! Are you getting really excited, nervous or how are you feeling about it all? Did you buy a lot of stuff yet? I'm so excited for you, and plan on living through you for a couple of weeks! I think we pick up Champ like 2-3 weeks after you get your little girl, so not too long. I really love all the names that you picked out! I can imagine how hard it is to decide since they are all so cute. Does the litter have a theme? Have you thought of the registration name yet? 

And thanks for your kind words. I'm totally fine with it, just slightly concerned at first, not so much for socialization purposes but more so nutritional and health related issues. I also feel extremely bad for the breeder and cannot express how appreciative we are to her and her partner for all of their hard work. But, I'm hoping some coffee and chocolate macadamia nuts from Hawaii will begin to express it


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Just got some more pictures from our breeder!

The puppies are 3 weeks and 1 day today, and they are getting so big. The first couple of weeks of pictures were pictures of the puppies sleeping and nursing. My husband said, I want some pictures of them doing something but I had to gently remind him that they are babies and all they do is sleep and nurse. But, he finally got his wish! We got some great pictures of the puppies playing together! They are getting so big. The breeder said they are all starting to play together and are running around the whelping box. 

We get to go see them in a little over 1 week and I cannot be more excited, although also feeling nervous! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PeggyDL (Dec 9, 2012)

Can we see the pics?! You must be excited!!!!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

I'll try to take some pics when I visit next week. Did you ever post yours? I didn't see any...

Less than 2 weeks until you get your baby!!! I'm so excited for you!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

I just got off the phone with the breeder.....

And, we are going to visit this Sunday, the 20th in the afternoon!!!!! I am so excited and I really hope this week goes by fast! We talked a little bit about how the visiting will go these next 4 weeks and it looks like we may only be able to go 3 times in total as the breeder will be busy at a dog show one weekend. We also talked about when she anticipates we will bring our boy home and it looks like sometime around Feb 13, 14 or 15. I have the 14th and 15th off and the sire's breeder will be taking her pick home on the 13th and as long as our breeder decides her picks that day too then hopefully we can go on the 14th or 15th. She also told me a few details about the puppies but said it's hard to really know their personalities at such a young age, but did say there is one boy in particular that is more standoffish than the other males. She had the puppies in a playpen outside today where they were visited by their older half brothers and had a great time running around...only for 15 minutes though since it's been really really cold here. She said they are all plump and voracious eaters, which I think is a great sign! 

I also asked her how the mom was doing, and she said that she's doing so much better and resting comfortably at her co-owners house and she said they will not breed her again after what happened this time. 

Anyways...I just wanted to give a quick update. I really don't know how I am going to concentrate at work this week, but luckily it's a really busy week so hopefully that'll make the time go by faster. Although I am thoroughly enjoying looking at puppy pictures and buying things for our puppy, it still seems so surreal. On one hand I know that we will be getting a puppy in 4 weeks, but on the other it's so hard to believe and imagine. Hopefully it'll become more real once we go see them, but I'm not sure if it'll be real until we actually go pick him up!

I'm filled with so much anticipation, but also nervousness...which I'm sure is totally normal. And, I started really missing Monte again tonight...ahhh so many feelings!

I'll try to take some pictures when I go on Sunday!=)


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Today is the big day!! We get to meet the puppies for the first time!! I'm so excited and nervous all at the same time!!

Gonna get ready to go soon. Hubby wants me to cut his hair...I think he wants to make the best impression possible (not that they care what our hair looks like haha. Anyways, hopefully I can get some pictures but I won't be surprised if I'm too distracted either!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Don't you dare forget pictures! If you do, you have to go back!


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

Bindi was from our breeders "B"litter with both parents names starting with the letter B. We went over names for weeks and didn't officially land on Bindi until I picked her up from the breeders. It can be mind wracking coming up with the perfect name.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

SMBC said:


> Today is the big day!! We get to meet the puppies for the first time!! I'm so excited and nervous all at the same time!!
> 
> Gonna get ready to go soon. Hubby wants me to cut his hair...I think he wants to make the best impression possible (not that they care what our hair looks like haha. Anyways, hopefully I can get some pictures but I won't be surprised if I'm too distracted either!
> 
> ...


Take turns with the camera... The pictures are important but the most important thing is forming that bond with the chubba wubba.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Don't kill me...I didn't take any pictures!!!:doh:

When we got there we immediately went to see the puppies and it was just overwhelming with puppyness!!! They were everywhere and we sat on the ground and the breeder handed us all the boys. A couple went right for my face and gave me lots of puppy kisses and nibbles, and then they all were nibbling on my fingers! One went right for my husband and was kissing all over his face, and then fell asleep in his arms so he just hung on to him. One in particular was pulling at my sweater...I cannot describe it to you..they were just everywhere pulling and tugging and nibbling...it was wonderful but so overwhelming to track which one was which, even though they had different color collars on!! 

Coming out of today we have our top 3, but next time I'd like to spend a couple minutes with each individual one so I can get to know all of them. So far both my husband and I like 2 equally, followed by the third. There is one more that we need to spend more time with though. One in particular was rambunctious and the breeder also said he was more into rough housing and a bit wild...he may be our last choice. With that said though I'm sure their personalities can change week to week..right? Now I'm so anxious to see how the decisions are going to go and which ones the breeders will pick for show, and then which ones will be left. Chances are we will get to pick one that we want right? I just hope at least one of the ones we like will be left...

No visiting next week...the breeder will be busy at a dog show and she invited us to come along so I think my husband and I will go there. So our next visiting day will be Feb 2, then the 9th is the important day when we really need to make our ranking, and then he will come home later that week sometime after the 13th. 

I just left about an hour and a half ago and I already want to go back. It's starting to set in now that we will be bringing a puppy home, but now I just want to know which one it is...

Oh and also the breeder decided on the theme of the litter. Its going to have an "Angel" theme to commemorate the Sandy Hook tragedy. She will name her picks after the children that were killed. Now we are going to have to think of a good AKC name with "angel" in it. Maybe one that goes with his call name Champ....so far we thought of "guardian angel" or "angel in the outfield." Let me know if you guys have any ideas!

Sorry again about the pictures..I promise to make up for it once he comes home!


----------



## PeggyDL (Dec 9, 2012)

SMBC said:


> Don't kill me...I didn't take any pictures!!!:doh:
> 
> When we got there we immediately went to see the puppies and it was just overwhelming with puppyness!!! They were everywhere and we sat on the ground and the breeder handed us all the boys. A couple went right for my face and gave me lots of puppy kisses and nibbles, and then they all were nibbling on my fingers! One went right for my husband and was kissing all over his face, and then fell asleep in his arms so he just hung on to him. One in particular was pulling at my sweater...I cannot describe it to you..they were just everywhere pulling and tugging and nibbling...it was wonderful but so overwhelming to track which one was which, even though they had different color collars on!!
> 
> ...


You must be so excited! I know how much you wanted to see the puppies. So wonderful for you!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

that sounds like so much fun! Getting nibbled on by multiple puppies.. I love the theme and the sentiment behind it... I love Angel in the Outfield too.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks guys! It was sooo fun! I just want to go back already! And yes...the nibbling was super cute! They went straight for the fingers...I think they missed mama 

My hubby and I cannot stop talking about them and wondering which one is ours! I just want to know already...

PeggyDL...4 more days right??!! What's going on with it all??? Can't wait to hear!

Outwest...I agree about the litter theme. I think it's really special and I'm glad you like angel in the outfield, I think it goes well with Champ, his call name. We are still trying to think of more names and although the breeder said the AKC name doesn't really matter for us, it would also be nice to help her commemorate those kids. Any other ideas let me know!!

Counting down the days until Feb 2nd...this waiting is hard!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PeggyDL (Dec 9, 2012)

SMBC said:


> Thanks guys! It was sooo fun! I just want to go back already! And yes...the nibbling was super cute! They went straight for the fingers...I think they missed mama
> 
> My hubby and I cannot stop talking about them and wondering which one is ours! I just want to know already...
> 
> ...



I like the sentiment behind your litter theme too. You must be getting excited.

We are on our last few days. My husband was down in SoCal on business so he was able to stop and see the litter last week! I was so jealous. He says it was so fun. Puppies running and playing everywhere. He took a lot of pictures but you can't tell who is who. They look so much the same. But it sure was nice to have that opportunity. My son and I fly down on Thursday and we will get to meet the litter. We will spend the night and go back Friday for final pick up. Right now there are probably 2 or 3 that we could chose from but it sounds like there is one that our breeder thinks is the best pick. So we will know soon. We are trying to decide on names. Either Laney or Taya and the litter has a heart theme. Likely we will finalize name once we are home. Right now I am puppy proofing the house and yard! I will post pictures later in the week.

Take good care!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

PeggyDL said:


> I like the sentiment behind your litter theme too. You must be getting excited.
> 
> We are on our last few days. My husband was down in SoCal on business so he was able to stop and see the litter last week! I was so jealous. He says it was so fun. Puppies running and playing everywhere. He took a lot of pictures but you can't tell who is who. They look so much the same. But it sure was nice to have that opportunity. My son and I fly down on Thursday and we will get to meet the litter. We will spend the night and go back Friday for final pick up. Right now there are probably 2 or 3 that we could chose from but it sounds like there is one that our breeder thinks is the best pick. So we will know soon. We are trying to decide on names. Either Laney or Taya and the litter has a heart theme. Likely we will finalize name once we are home. Right now I am puppy proofing the house and yard! I will post pictures later in the week.
> 
> Take good care!


Hi! I hope you are having a great time meeting the litter and I cannot wait to hear about it when you get back, and of course, see lots of pictures!!! Both those names are adorable so I cannot wait to hear which one you pick!!

Looking forward to hearing about it all soon! And I'm curious to know how you picked!!

Enjoy your new little one!


----------



## PeggyDL (Dec 9, 2012)

SMBC said:


> Hi! I hope you are having a great time meeting the litter and I cannot wait to hear about it when you get back, and of course, see lots of pictures!!! Both those names are adorable so I cannot wait to hear which one you pick!!
> 
> Looking forward to hearing about it all soon! And I'm curious to know how you picked!!
> 
> Enjoy your new little one!


 
Well Holy Cow! What crazy fun two days! I am still on a puppy high from our Gotcha Day. We are home now with our new addition. We got our first pick which was wonderful and it just happened that the one our family liked most was the one our breeder felt was the best pick for our family too! Very cool how it all fell into place. We were able to meet her grandmother, mother and uncle. That was very special. We picked on personality for the most part. She is a sweet girl and was the first one to greet me and loved to be held. But she did her fair share of pouncing around with her littermates, too. I felt she was very well rounded and relied very much on our breeder's input. We are still finalizing her name. My oldest needs to meet her and then as a family we will decide. Baby Girl did fabulous on the flight. It was only an hour. She didnt cry at all. Slept the whole time and fit nicely under the seat. Really no trouble with the airport logistics at all. Easy and Simple. She is about 8-9 lbs. Another great thing in my naive mind, is that the show evaluator picked her as the #2 pick out of a litter of 3 boys and 6 girls. So that was pretty cool. my pictures wouldnt upload will try again tomorrow!

Tell me your updates. Are you seeing the litter this weekend!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

PeggyDL said:


> Well Holy Cow! What crazy fun two days! I am still on a puppy high from our Gotcha Day. We are home now with our new addition. We got our first pick which was wonderful and it just happened that the one our family liked most was the one our breeder felt was the best pick for our family too! Very cool how it all fell into place. We were able to meet her grandmother, mother and uncle. That was very special. We picked on personality for the most part. She is a sweet girl and was the first one to greet me and loved to be held. But she did her fair share of pouncing around with her littermates, too. I felt she was very well rounded and relied very much on our breeder's input. We are still finalizing her name. My oldest needs to meet her and then as a family we will decide. Baby Girl did fabulous on the flight. It was only an hour. She didnt cry at all. Slept the whole time and fit nicely under the seat. Really no trouble with the airport logistics at all. Easy and Simple. She is about 8-9 lbs. Another great thing in my naive mind, is that the show evaluator picked her as the #2 pick out of a litter of 3 boys and 6 girls. So that was pretty cool. my pictures wouldnt upload will try again tomorrow!
> 
> Tell me your updates. Are you seeing the litter this weekend!


Yay!!! I am so happy for you!! So did you know right away that she was the one or were you debating which one to get for awhile? I feel like that may be the hardest part for me, except that we already have a couple favorites and it also depends on who they pick for show. Anyways though, it sounds like it's been a whirlwind couple of days! How's she doing at home? How's the potty training going? Has she had many accidents? Hopefully she wont mind the rain this weekend when she goes out to potty, but I don't think it's supposed to be that bad. I hope you are able to get some sleep tonight and hopefully she will let you sleep Was she okay in the car rides? I cannot wait to hear the name you picked out, and of course, I am anxiously awaiting pictures so please please please post when you can=)! I'm so jealous and cannot wait for my turn. 

No new updates....and unfortunately the breeder is busy at a dog show this weekend so no puppy visits this weekend=( But, she did invite us to come to the dog show so we are going to do that on Sunday. I figure it gives me another chance to pick her brain about the puppies and for us all to get to know each other more. She said the other puppy families are going too...and I'm a little nervous about that and am worried that the other families will want the puppies we want. Luckily though I think we are first pick male...at least that's what has been mentioned. We will visit again on Feb 2nd, and it cannot come soon enough! I did write the breeder yesterday and just asked how the babies were doing and she said all were well and that we are going to be shocked how much they will have grown by the next time we go there. Can't wait!

I am so happy for you and really cannot wait to see pictures and hear more updates!! This is so exciting and I will be vicariously living through you right now and following in your footsteps!

Hugs and kisses to the new baby girl!


----------



## PeggyDL (Dec 9, 2012)

I just posted a quickie with pictures on the November 2012 puppy update thread. I am having a hard time getting pictures posted. We had a very good idea going into it which ones we were most interested in. I put alot of trust in our breeder's input as well. Funny thing is I feel like she kinda chose us also. She was the first one to greet me, even though I didn't know which one it was right away because her fur covered her collar. she crawled up in my lap and let me just love her. She had a very nice mix of sweet and loving and fun and playful. So she was our first choice but I think she was a few first choices for others as well. I was trying not to get my heart set on her. Potty training is a learning process for all of us at the moment. she was up every 2 hrs last night. hard to tell if she wanted potty, out of her crate, missing her littermates or all of the above.
Once everyone goes back to school and work, i will be able to establish a better routine when it is just she and I during the day. I will keep you posted. Check out the pics on the other thread and I will try to upload more.

Dont worry your time is almost here for Champ! take lots of pictures!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my Laney is absolutely adorable!!!!!!! I love her coloring and her face is just too darling for words!! You are one lucky golden owner and she's lucky to have gone to such a great family!

How'd it go last night? Was she up again every 2 hours? When she was up every 2 hours before, did she actually go to the bathroom each time? Are you crate training? How's she doing around the house? Sorry so many question...I'm just curious as I'm preparing to bring Champ home. 

So I can't remember, did you have first pick? It sounds like Laney was the right match for you and I am so glad you got her! I cannot wait to hear more about her and how everything is going! Please keep me updated!

I'm off to get ready to go to the dog show. Not sure how this is going to go...if we are going to see the other dog families or what, but hopefully it'll give us a chance to talk to the breeder again about the puppies before we see them again next Saturday. Have a great day with Laney!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

I feel like this is starting to become my dog blog

We just got back from seeing the puppies! Oh my have they grown in 2 weeks! We went into their little pen and the first two that greeted us were ones that were in our top three. We were able to sit with them all and got ample time with all of them, but the top three still remain in the top three. One of the top three the breeder said if she had to choose now for show she would pick him, but said that it could change in the next couple of weeks. I think we may place him first on our list, followed by another dog who just continues to love to be around us and is very relaxed and was one of the ones that has always greeted us first. He's one of the biggest and has always stood out to me, even when we got pictures from the breeder before we were able to see him in person. I find myself always gravitating toward him so I think that should say something. Then the next dog is one that we didn't get to spend much time with last visit but I spent a few minutes with him last time, and this time he was one of the first to greet us. He was super sweet and went back and forth to my husband and I. He had a lot of personality this visit and was either biting, licking or playing with us and he had such a cute face! Since we are required to rank them, I think we will go in the order I described and then leave the rest up to the breeder...

Anyways, all of the puppies are equally as gorgeous but these three continue to stand out to us. We will visit again next Sunday, the 10th, and thats when we will give the breeder our ranking list. I really have no idea how we are going to rank order them, I really want all three! At the same time I know we cant go wrong with either one of them, and there will be 5 dogs that will be ranked, and two taken out for show, so then really we get to pick out of three, which means that we will get one of the three we like! The breeder will pick the show puppies on the 13th and will call us that night to tell us which boy is our Champ! Then I believe gotcha day will be Saturday, the 16th and she will give us a time where we can go and pick up our boy. I cannot wait! I'm sure these next two weeks will fly by as I will be super busy at work and we are redoing our kitchen!:doh:

I know we have to rank order them, but this is going to be really hard. Although I know I can't go wrong with any of the three, I still think it's going to be difficult to put them in an order! All I really want is a healthy dog, and I just want to pick the one that is going to be the healthiest and live the longest! I could really use some x-ray vision right about now, but I just have to trust that whatever is meant to be will be! And I am soooo excited!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

*oh how much fun is that....!!! I'm jealous of the puppy breath. Sage doesn't have that breath anymore...

I have to ask though.....PICTURES???????
*


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Haha okay okay, I did take pictures!! Actually, I took a lot of pictures!! I'm still so scared to post them because I don't want the breeder getting upset. I can't imagine she would, so it's probably in my own head. 

I'm torn because I really want to post them, especially of the ones in the top three...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Alright fine I'm caving, but if I get in trouble it's your fault

Here are the three boys that we have our eyes on...

I think I put them in the order I described them in my previous post about today...

Enjoy!=) Let me know what you guys think...I think all three are just darling!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

They are darling....Maybe it's the angle but the face on the third one...oh boy..I could just smush him...


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Mayve said:


> They are darling....Maybe it's the angle but the face on the third one...oh boy..I could just smush him...


Ya he's great and he gave me so many puppies kisses today! He was really glued to my husband and I today....

IMO, they are all so smushable! Now you see why I have a dilemma


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes I do. I think you will know which one is for you when the time is right. It's hard to get attached when you aren't sure that that pup will be available or not. Let her make her pics and then see who's left and see which one just seems to be it...or get them both...lol...but seriously I don't think you can go wrong


----------



## Donatella (Jan 21, 2013)

They are so cute! But yeah that 3rd one just looks like a fluff of love!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Mayve said:


> Yes I do. I think you will know which one is for you when the time is right. It's hard to get attached when you aren't sure that that pup will be available or not. Let her make her pics and then see who's left and see which one just seems to be it...or get them both...lol...but seriously I don't think you can go wrong


Ya i definitely agree that we cant go wrong. We have to make our picks before she makes hers, so we are going to rank all 5...but I agree, I think we should just take all 3...or better yet 5. We have to give her our list next week, and then she will make her picks and then call us to tell us which one is ours. We told her today that there was a three way tie, and she said that we couldn't go wrong with any of them, and if we are having a really hard time deciding she could just take all their collars off, bath them and give us one and then we will never know which one it was I think she was joking but she did say she would help, but she also said they are all so similar that it doesn't really matter. Although my husband and I think there is a 3 way tie, we still talked about what the ranking order will be and we will just go next week, see how the dogs are again, and then make our ranking with her input. She did confirm today that we are first pick..so aside from show dogs, we get whichever one we want...which also means that we will for sure get one of the three!=)

Here are some more pictures....


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

OMG they are such cute little fluff balls.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Seagodess said:


> OMG they are such cute little fluff balls.


I know, aren't they?!=) 

Ahhh how should I rank them??? My mind is going around in circles trying to figure it out...I probably just need to calm down and figure it out on Sunday!


----------



## MyLady Heidi (Jan 16, 2013)

They are all cute, I would of picked the second one personally. When we picked ours my choice was rejected because we were getting two and I picked the tiny runt of the litter and they wanted two the same size. We chose the two biggest most outgoing among the four the breeder brought over, personally I would have taken them all. Can you imagine four sisters together. Oh my.

Good luck.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

They are all adorable!!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

MyLady Heidi said:


> They are all cute, I would of picked the second one personally. When we picked ours my choice was rejected because we were getting two and I picked the tiny runt of the litter and they wanted two the same size. We chose the two biggest most outgoing among the four the breeder brought over, personally I would have taken them all. Can you imagine four sisters together. Oh my.
> 
> Good luck.


That would be a whole lot of puppy! The second one has actually been the most consistent and the one I've had my eye on the longest, and hubby is convinced we are going to take him home when it's all said and done. He's been the one to always greet us, and sticks with us the whole time we are visiting. Today he laid down next to my leg and fell asleep. The only thing is that he has been around so much, that for some reason hubby and I cannot remember any defining moments with him, he's just always there and present. But thats not necessarily a bad thing...We shall see... 



Max's Dad said:


> They are all adorable!!


I agree, and therein lies my dilemma


----------



## PeggyDL (Dec 9, 2012)

This is so exciting for you!! I like number two also but in the end any of these will be awesome. We had an eye on Laney from the beginning through pictures and then even before I knew which one she was she was the first greeter to me and stayed closer to us during our visits. I wanted her so bad and she was several top picks of other owners. I was pretty worried we wouldn't get her and resolved that it would all work out. In the end, we came home with our first choice and she is so cute and amazing. Lots of work too but I knew that. Our nights aren't too bad. She gets up once sometimes never. Sleeps in a crate with my son and loves to be around us! I can't wait to read more of your blog!! ....


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

PeggyDL said:


> This is so exciting for you!! I like number two also but in the end any of these will be awesome. We had an eye on Laney from the beginning through pictures and then even before I knew which one she was she was the first greeter to me and stayed closer to us during our visits. I wanted her so bad and she was several top picks of other owners. I was pretty worried we wouldn't get her and resolved that it would all work out. In the end, we came home with our first choice and she is so cute and amazing. Lots of work too but I knew that. Our nights aren't too bad. She gets up once sometimes never. Sleeps in a crate with my son and loves to be around us! I can't wait to read more of your blog!! ....


Hi!!!

I'm so glad to hear that Laney is doing well and generally letting you sleep! How's potty training going? Is her personality pretty similar to what you noticed when you picked her out?

So number 2, you're looking at the one that's in my lap right, as opposed to the ones my husband is holding up? What stands out to you about him? Just curious That's red, and like you said, I always noticed him in pictures and then when we went to visit, he was the first to greet us, and spent the whole time in my lap the first visit...it felt like he already claimed me. But my husband had that experience with green (the first picture) and green has tried to be affectionate toward us both and the first visit green and I shared a moment where he was laying on his back and I rubbed his belly and he was laughing! He was also really affectionate this time too and both him and red went to sleep next to my legs. But, the breeder said that if she had to pick for show now she would choose green, but that can change in 2 weeks. Blue, the third one, was all over us this visit and really affectionate and playful, but he didn't spend much time with us the first visit, but now I can't stop thinking of him too. 

Did you ever consider other dogs or just Laney? We are first pick behind show, and I know chances are good that she picks one we like and I'm totally okay with that, they are in good hands with her. I just don't want to wonder if I made the right choice if one we like goes to another family but I hope once we get whichever color home we forget about all that and concentrate on our little man. 

When you get the chance, post pictures of Laney!! I want to see how she's grown and see more cute puppy faces!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

They are sooo cute. Do not worry so much, decision is already made for you. You will get one you need the most, trust me.


----------



## PeggyDL (Dec 9, 2012)

Sorry I have been hit and miss on the forum. I guess life dramatically changes when the puppy comes home. Which I knew intuitively. Laney is awesome and she is pretty much the same personality as when we saw her at the breeder's. We did have other picks that we would have been just as happy with but Laney was so sweet. There was just a connection from the begining. Potty training is going well as long as we pay attention to her. Any mistakes are really ours for not catching her clues.

Yes, I am looking at the one is your lap. I like his ears and his fuzzy fur around his face. Laney looks alot like that so I am partial....hahahaha. It sounds like really any of of these dogs would be great. But I totally know what you mean about I hope we come home with the right choice. It is a little nerve wrecking and you put so much love and time into this decision that you just want it right. I had a few panic moments, I am not gonna lie. And once I actually met the breeder and the puppies, I relaxed a bit and knew that it would all work out the way it should. I will post pictures. I have tried a few times and it is not working out but I will try again. I also need to get them off my camara. But she is definately a Love and far exceeds our expectations!

Keep me posted. You are on the count down!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> They are sooo cute. Do not worry so much, decision is already made for you. You will get one you need the most, trust me.


Thank you for saying that. I realize I am wracking my brain trying to figure out the order to rank them but this anxiety will all go away in less than 2 weeks when he is home with us anyways, and we will know that we were meant to have him, whichever one he is. To tell you the truth, I know that my anxiety comes from the heartache that I felt with Monte. He had SO many health problems, and I wish I could predict each ones future so that I don't have to suffer the heartache again of having to care for a very sick dog. I want the healthiest one, but I know that is something that is not predictable and right now, I can only choose based on my instincts. I appreciate what you said and it reminded me to take a deep breath, and rather than focusing on how we should rank them, I should be focusing on bringing him home soon! I'm so glad Charlie is doing well and finding a place in your heart! I know it'll take time for Champ and I to get to know each other, and although I know I'll love him right away, it takes time to build that relationship again, and he will fill another place in my heart that will be right next to the place that Monte resides!



PeggyDL said:


> Sorry I have been hit and miss on the forum. I guess life dramatically changes when the puppy comes home. Which I knew intuitively. Laney is awesome and she is pretty much the same personality as when we saw her at the breeder's. We did have other picks that we would have been just as happy with but Laney was so sweet. There was just a connection from the begining. Potty training is going well as long as we pay attention to her. Any mistakes are really ours for not catching her clues.
> 
> Yes, I am looking at the one is your lap. I like his ears and his fuzzy fur around his face. Laney looks alot like that so I am partial....hahahaha. It sounds like really any of of these dogs would be great. But I totally know what you mean about I hope we come home with the right choice. It is a little nerve wrecking and you put so much love and time into this decision that you just want it right. I had a few panic moments, I am not gonna lie. And once I actually met the breeder and the puppies, I relaxed a bit and knew that it would all work out the way it should. I will post pictures. I have tried a few times and it is not working out but I will try again. I also need to get them off my camara. But she is definately a Love and far exceeds our expectations!
> 
> Keep me posted. You are on the count down!


No worries at all...I can imagine how busy you are. Although I'll probably hate myself for saying this, I am really looking forward to that chaos. I miss it, and since Monte passed away things have been too quiet and calm...I think I need some noise again How often does Laney go out? That's one thing I was wondering is how often they usually have to go out to potty? I know they are all different and I've seen it range from 1-3 hours at 8 weeks, so I was just curious. Posting pictures is a little difficult...do you want me to send you directions on how to do it? I'd love to see her but I know you are probably so busy with her, and then the rest of your family!

I'm glad you like Red! I really like him too and I also love his fuzzy fur, he looks like he stuck his paw in a light socket! Every time I see him my heart melts...and I was waiting for that feeling when you look at an animal and know you want it and you have to have it, and that's how I feel about Red. He looks like a mini polar bear, and he's the biggest of the bunch. I wish I had taken notes after each visit but hubby reminded me tonight that our first visit, Red sat on my lap the whole time and didn't move. I had to hand him over to my hubby, and he hung out with him for a few minutes, and then hubby put him back in his cage and he just sat there and looked at us like "why'd you put me back?" Green has also been really great, and he has a great personality and was really affectionate...so that's what makes it really difficult. The decision is really nerve wracking and I wish I was a fortune teller so I could see what they would be like when they were older, and most importantly, who would be the healthiest and live the longest. Unfortunately though, I will never be able to know, and that is one thing I really need to work on. We had really bad luck with Monte and his health, and I need to realize that this is not Monte, and I need to take a deep breath and relax and enjoy our little guy without worrying what may come. 

Was Laney cuddly when you first met her? If so, is she still? I want a really affectionate one

I will definitely keep you posted! Next visit is Sunday, the 10th, which is when we give our ranking, so I'll update after that. And then we will find out which guy is ours on the 13th, which is my late father's birthday...I hope he sends me the dog that is meant for us! 13 more days until we bring the boy home!!!

So glad you and Laney are doing well! Can't wait to see pictures and let me know if you need any help posting!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

*the waiting is so hard....period, end of sentence!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Tomorrow morning is the big day...and by big day I mean we don't get to bring him home yet, but we have to make our ranking list during our visit...

I was supposed to write a presentation tonight and my mind is occupied thinking about puppies, and how to rank them. I hope tomorrow it all becomes clear but I really could take any one of them. I keep looking at their pictures over and over again hoping to gain clarity, but it's not working. I told my husband I want to see who runs up to us first tomorrow and who sits on my lap first, as well as who plays with us the longest. I cannot wait for tomorrow morning...

I am getting so excited to bring him home in a week and I'm really not sure how I am going to get through this week! Luckily I have a short week, but I'm not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing since work does seem to make the days go by faster and occupies my mind. But, we will find out Wednesday which one we get...so this ranking list is important.

I just want to know which one he is, and then I want him home. I miss having a dog so much, and I cannot believe it's almost here already! On the other hand...that cats have no idea what's coming


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I can see why you're excited! But I'm guessing whoever is "yours" will be perfect for you.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

OutWest said:


> I can see why you're excited! But I'm guessing whoever is "yours" will be perfect for you.


Thank you! And I agree...but my head is spinning trying to figure out which one is the perfect one for us...

I know we probably can't go wrong, but I don't want to make the wrong decision...although I'm not sure how I could since they are all wonderful! 

Maybe I'm making it more complicated then it needs to be, but I just feel like it's such a big decision!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Just got home from our last puppy visit!!! We also went to petsmart and pet food express and went to town buying all different things for him!! The breeder is feeding taste of the wild so we bought that too and are going to stick with it...at least for the time being. 

So at the puppy visit we played with the three boys that we like the most. The breeder said all three are really similar, although now red is the smallest when he had previously been the biggest. He also doesn't have as wide of a face as green and blue, and his nose may be a bit longer. Red seemed a little off today, maybe he was tired but he was walking around like he was drunk and he had the hiccups and was shaking a little bit in the beginning when he had the hiccups. I'm probably just being paranoid after everything that monte went through because I'm sure if there was actually something wrong with him the breeder would notice, but it did concern me. But, he was really sweet to both of us and fell asleep in my husbands lap. Green was also such a great boy! He kept tackling my husband and green is huge!! He's like a tank! He seems like an overall great dog and really well rounded. Our last visit she said she was considering keeping him for show, but today said she wasn't sure anymore. Blue was also great and super friendly and he fell asleep at my feet. 

We told the breeder that I wanted red, and hubby wanted green, and she said if neither are picked for show she could pick for us. I know red wont be picked for show because of his face, but green could potentially be a show dog. So hubby and I talked about it on the way home and decided that our rank order was going to be green, red then blue. 

Today more breeders are going over to our breeders house to evaluate the puppies, so I think the latest we will know which boy is ours is on Wednesday. 

Oh and I thought we were picking him up Saturday, but now we are picking him up Friday at 11am!! One day closer and I could not be more excited!!

Now I just want to know which boy is ours. I think it'll either be green or red. I'm just a little concerned about red today, but like I said I'm probably overreacting.

Here are red and green from today! The pics go green, red, green, red. I love them both and will be happy with either one!! I cannot wait for gotcha day on Friday!!!



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

They are all so adorable. Congratulations!!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> They are all so adorable. Congratulations!!


Thank you very much! I am so excited and cannot wait to find out which one he is...and then I cannot wait to bring him home on Friday! It's pretty surreal!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I can't wait to see which one you will get!!!!!! Great pictures.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Claudia M said:


> I can't wait to see which one you will get!!!!!! Great pictures.


Thank you so much!! Me 2...I cannot wait! I keep obsessively checking my email in the hopes that the breeder will have emailed me to tell me! 

I keep going back and forth in my mind about which one I want, but you know, they are both great. I honestly wish I could have both and it makes me sad to give up one, but either the breeder will have a great show dog, or some other family will be very lucky, and I hope that they will take good care of their puppy!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Looking forward to knowing which cutie pie you will be taking home!!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

SandyK said:


> Looking forward to knowing which cutie pie you will be taking home!!


Thank you so much...me too!!!


----------



## PeggyDL (Dec 9, 2012)

I was so excited when I logged on and saw your pictures! The puppies are really cute. Green looks alot like Laney with the spikey fur on the top of his head. They are both really cute. I am so excited for you. It is a wonderful time and so happy that you are on your final count down! So I tried to post pictures of Laney but it is just not happening for me. I will try again later. Let us know how your gotcha day goes!!!!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

PeggyDL said:


> I was so excited when I logged on and saw your pictures! The puppies are really cute. Green looks alot like Laney with the spikey fur on the top of his head. They are both really cute. I am so excited for you. It is a wonderful time and so happy that you are on your final count down! So I tried to post pictures of Laney but it is just not happening for me. I will try again later. Let us know how your gotcha day goes!!!!


This final count down is so hard! All I can think about are puppies!! How's Laney doing? I'm sad you're having such a hard time posting picture, I'd love to see how she's grown! 

Still waiting to figure out which one he is...this waiting is horrible! Please update on Laney and how she's doing! So good to hear from you!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

*Champ's Gotcha Day is Tomorrow!!!*

I am so excited I cannot even contain it! I've been running around like crazy trying to get things in order in the house, and do last minute errands before he comes home tomorrow! I also stopped by the vet's office to pick up some cat food and got to chat with them for awhile about bringing Champ home, and they gave me a list of places to socialize him and some more info about puppies.

I also texted our breeder this morning since I hadn't heard from her regarding which boy is ours. So...the verdict is....it's Mr. Green!!!! We actually ranked Green our first choice, and marked Red our second choice. I've always been really interested in Red, but Green really grew on me and was also so sweet and loved his belly rubbed and seemed like such a well rounded dog. He is also the biggest of the bunch...he's like a little tank! But we really thought we were going to get Red because she had indicated that she thought Green would be the best show dog, and that Red didn't have a great head, but when I was texting her today, she said she may actually keep Red because he has the best body. She said Green's body is not as angular as Red's and that Red has a better show body. I really have no idea what all of it means but she still seemed a little unsure as to what she was going to do, although she did say we were getting green, but in the back of my mind I'm still wondering if she will change her mind tonight. Who knows...I guess we will find out tomorrow but right now, it looks like Green's the one! And selfishly, if we get Green, I really hope she keeps Red instead of giving him to another family. I told her that if she does end up keeping Red, and at the end of his career he needs a home, we will take him. I guess my fantasy is that I will end up with both Green and Red since I fell in love with both....she must think I'm nuts to want two very large rambunctious goldens!

I'm off to go do last minute things around the house...and stare at the clock! Pick up time tomorrow is 11am...and it cannot come fast enough!!

Here's Mr. Green again...


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

How exciting! I'll check in for gotcha pictures tomorrow...


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats! Looking forward to lots of gotcha day photos!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you thank you thank you! I will be sure to take lots of pictures, and will ask the breeder to take a family photo! Hubby and I keep fighting over who will drive because we both want to sit in the passengers side with him in our lap! I know the breeder needs to run out to take her daughter to piano so I'm sure it'll be a semi short trip, maybe an hour. I cannot wait for the car ride home...I'm bringing towels, anything else I need to bring? I feel really bad taking him away from his brothers and sisters...


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Since we had a 2 1/2 hour trip each way, I brought some water and puppy wipes with us when we picked up Harry. It came in handy since he got car sick on the way home and I was able to clean him up some. We took an old t-shirt that I had worn the day before (since I was going to be the primary care giver). The breeder rubbed it on Harry's mom so it had both the "new" and "old" mom scents to help him with the transition. We also brought something called a snuggle puppy. It has a battery "heartbeat" and you can put handwarmers inside it so they feel like they are still with their litter maters. That was rubbed on his mom and remaining siblings as well. Have fun tomorrow ... and try to get some sleep tonight. It may be your last quiet night for a while!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Davidrob2 said:


> Since we had a 2 1/2 hour trip each way, I brought some water and puppy wipes with us when we picked up Harry. It came in handy since he got car sick on the way home and I was able to clean him up some. We took an old t-shirt that I had worn the day before (since I was going to be the primary care giver). The breeder rubbed it on Harry's mom so it had both the "new" and "old" mom scents to help him with the transition. We also brought something called a snuggle puppy. It has a battery "heartbeat" and you can put handwarmers inside it so they feel like they are still with their litter maters. That was rubbed on his mom and remaining siblings as well. Have fun tomorrow ... and try to get some sleep tonight. It may be your last quiet night for a while!


Thank you so much for your advice! Bringing water is a great idea, especially to clean him up if something happens. We only have about an hour drive, probably more like 50 minutes, so it isn't too far but I'm really curious to see how he's going to do in the car. I really hope he doesn't get car sick=( 

I also thought about putting a stuffed toy in his crate with him that I bought but I was also worried about leaving him unsupervised with it at night. I thought it would be something nice and soft to snuggle up to, but I just don't want any choking hazards or anything like that. Unfortunately, the mom is no longer at the breeders. I could bring something to rub on the other puppies but I am also unsure which ones will be left, if any, but I'll bring something just in case so that he can still smell that familiar scent. 

I laughed about your sleep comment...you are so right but I have NO idea how I am going to sleep tonight...I am way too excited! I'll try to go to bed earlier though since I know I'll probably wake up really early. I am also starting to worry about the cats and how they will do....I'll give them some extra love tonight since I'm sure they will be mad at me tomorrow

Now I'm starting to feel really nervous...but I'm sure that's normal!


----------



## Zakov (Jan 19, 2013)

Definitely bring a towel or blanket with you for the car. We had about a 2 hour ride and he puked all over me. Twice! We had a blanket to clean it up, but it was still hardly enough to contain it all. He loves the car now, but boy was the ride home disgusting. I'm excited for you! He has a great face, too. I don't know how to describe it, but it's very "powerful". I like that.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Zakov said:


> Definitely bring a towel or blanket with you for the car. We had about a 2 hour ride and he puked all over me. Twice! We had a blanket to clean it up, but it was still hardly enough to contain it all. He loves the car now, but boy was the ride home disgusting. I'm excited for you! He has a great face, too. I don't know how to describe it, but it's very "powerful". I like that.


Thanks for your advice! I wonder why they get so car sick...and if they do, when does it go away?? I'll make sure to bring a couple of towels, and water too. I really like how you described his face...it is very powerful! But don't let it fool you...he's a big baby who loves to get his belly rubbed and gives a lot of puppy kisses! And now I cannot wait to learn more about him!

I'm actually starting to get very nervous...the hubby has had to reassure me and keep me grounded. I'm not sure how I am going to sleep tonight...


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

I am so excited for you! No, you will not sleep well tonight. Or for many nights to come. 
You've gotten some good advice here. 
We took a Teddy bear and baby blanket and rubbed them over the mom.
Phoebe NEVER cried! I swear. She's made up for it, but honestly, she just settled right down. And no car sickness either.
She is almost 11 months now and still has HER teddy bear...intact!
It's the only stuffed toy she hasn't destroyed.

I can't wait to see the pictures!
What fun you are in for!
Dale


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

njoyqd said:


> I am so excited for you! No, you will not sleep well tonight. Or for many nights to come.
> You've gotten some good advice here.
> We took a Teddy bear and baby blanket and rubbed them over the mom.
> Phoebe NEVER cried! I swear. She's made up for it, but honestly, she just settled right down. And no car sickness either.
> ...


Haha you are so right! I just hope I can at least sleep a little bit tonight! I know I am probably going to wake up early. I am such a nervous dog mom too so I know that I'll be up checking on him for the first few nights too, even if he isn't whining! It sounds as though it wont be dangerous to keep the teddy bear in the crate with him, so I will definitely do that. I also have a blanket in the crate so I'll need to see if I can keep that in there or if he will destroy it. I'm glad to hear that Phoebe didn't have any car sickness...I'm really praying that Champ doesn't either, but I guess I will find out tomorrow morning! 

I will definitely take a lot of pictures and post them tomorrow when I get the chance. Of course right when we get home I'm on my own with the puppy since the hubby has to sleep and we have the plumber coming over...it's going to be an interesting, long day..but I'm excited about it! At least the plumber is someone else for the dog to meet, and I have a friend coming over tomorrow night as well, and then my mom and another friend on Saturday and hubby's dad on Sunday! Lots of good socialization

Oh and I LOVE the name Phoebe! If we got a female that's what I wanted to name her...Phoebe after the character on Friends!


----------



## Donatella (Jan 21, 2013)

SMBC I'm so excited for you!!! I have crazy puppy fever going on over here lol! 
Can't wait to see more pics and updates


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Donatella said:


> SMBC I'm so excited for you!!! I have crazy puppy fever going on over here lol!
> Can't wait to see more pics and updates


Aww thank you so much!! Is that a picture of your cute little puppy? If so, how old?? 

I will definitely update and post more pictures tomorrow... I can't wait to see how much he's grown and the breeder is giving him his first bath so I assume he will be nice and fluffy!!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

yayayayay - please post lots of pictures!!!!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Claudia M said:


> yayayayay - please post lots of pictures!!!!


I will probably take too many!! Looking forward to tomorrow when I'll get to take lots of pictures!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Donatella (Jan 21, 2013)

SMBC said:


> Aww thank you so much!! Is that a picture of your cute little puppy? If so, how old??
> 
> I will definitely update and post more pictures tomorrow... I can't wait to see how much he's grown and the breeder is giving him his first bath so I assume he will be nice and fluffy!!


Yep that's my puppy in the avatar picture  he was 5 weeks old last Saturday when the picture was taken


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh boy....I'm so excited for you. I have a really busy day tomorrow but I will try and check in tomorrow night to see your "gotcha" pictures and here how it went..


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Donatella said:


> Yep that's my puppy in the avatar picture  he was 5 weeks old last Saturday when the picture was taken


Aww sooo adorable! When do you get him? Have you picked out a name yet? I should probably do an avatar picture too...now if I can only figure out how haha! I'll use a picture I take once he gets home..just to make sure it's actually him!



Mayve said:


> Oh boy....I'm so excited for you. I have a really busy day tomorrow but I will try and check in tomorrow night to see your "gotcha" pictures and here how it went..


Thank you! Yes, please check in if you can, I cannot wait for you to see pictures! I'll probably start a new "Welcome Home Champ" thread so look for that! Now hopefully I'll get some sleep tonight...


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah!!! I can't wait to see pictures of Champ tomorrow. Have a great time!!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

SandyK said:


> Yeah!!! I can't wait to see pictures of Champ tomorrow. Have a great time!!


Thank you so much! I cannot wait! I will most definitely post a lot of pictures tomorrow...hopefully when he's taking a little nap...if that ever happens


----------



## mayasdad (Dec 5, 2012)

The day is finally here. Congratulations. I am driving to bakersfield to pick up my little girl on Saturday. I cant sleep and I still have one day to go.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

mayasdad said:


> The day is finally here. Congratulations. I am driving to bakersfield to pick up my little girl on Saturday. I cant sleep and I still have one day to go.


Congratulations to you as well!! You're almost there, just one more day!! Please keep me updated on how the day goes and post lots of pictures!! Good luck and can't wait to hear about it!!

I literally didn't sleep at all...okay maybe like 3-4 hours but obviously not enough. I woke up at 3 wide awake and so excited and couldn't go back to sleep after that. I'm experiencing a wide range of emotions...happiness, excitement, joy, new love, anxiety, nervousness, anticipation and sadness because I miss Monte. It's a roller coaster but that's how life is...

Just 3 1/2 more hours until he's mine. Gotta go get ready and get some breakfast and coffee for the hubby who's just getting off work! 

I'll post an update and pictures as soon as I can!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

I'll write more later but we are on the car ride home. He's Mr Squirmy right now so just trying to keep him safe and contained. He's so fluffy and cute and the breeder said he's got such a great disposition. Very confident but calm. Here's our first official picture together









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Just popped in quick to take a break from all the wedding prep...he is such a cutie...congrats and enjoy. They are only little for such a short time...


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

He is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

Awwww, he's so cute. Congrats on your new little man.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

what a fluffy cute little doll! He is gorgeous!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations on your beautiful boy, he's so adorable.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

He is adorable! Have fun!


----------



## Zakov (Jan 19, 2013)

Congrats! I really love his strong facial features. I envy you.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Aw congrats! He's so cute and I love the fluff... I look forward to more pics later.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!

I just posted an update and more pictures here:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...730-welcome-home-champ-includes-pictures.html


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

He is a beautiful puppy!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

SO cute!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats!!! I am going to other post now for more pics of Champ!!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

He is so cute, and so calm. He is adorable


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations on your beautiful boy, have to go read more about him in his new thread.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you all so much!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

